# Leopard gecko advice



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new to the forum and new to keeping geckos. I am thinking of getting a leopard gecko but have a few questions that I need answering.

1. What is a good safe cleaner/disinfectant to use to clean the tank?

2. I am slightly confused over mineral supplements. Is is right to use something like nutrobal AND calcium powder?

3. How many hides do they need? I have seen somewhere that they would need a hot, a cold and a humid. Could the hot and humid be the same one?

4. Do you need to keep a constant source of calcium in the tank?

5. Can anyone recommend a 'good' heat mat?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

lolcatliz said:


> Hi everyone I am new to the forum and new to keeping geckos. I am thinking of getting a leopard gecko but have a few questions that I need answering.
> 
> 1. What is a good safe cleaner/disinfectant to use to clean the tank?
> *I use Beaphar Reptile Safe Disinfectant, others use F10, have a shop around *
> ...


Answers in red, hope this helps : victory:


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks very much for that. I may well be psoting again over the next few days as I come across more questions!


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Another question - do they need a light source?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

no they do not need a light source unless they place you have your viv is darkish 
i use a low energy bulb during the day but thats for my benefit more than theirs


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

If your starting out and your gecko is small then a small viv with 2 hides will be fine to start off with. 
But as the gecko grows (and he/she will :2thumb::2thumb then more hides would be more ideal. I have currently 4 hides, 1 for am moist hide, a nice bark hide for my Gecko to use in aid of shedding, 2 additional hide (1 warm end, 1 cool end).

The heat mats again will depend on the size of the tank and can be replaced if needed.
I'd propably add to Ophexis that along with a thermostate a thermometer would be an idea, the thermostate will allow you to adjust the temps, but the thermometer will tell an accurate temp, which should be around 88'F.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Mozart said:


> If your starting out and your gecko is small then a small viv with 2 hides will be fine to start off with.
> But as the gecko grows (and he/she will :2thumb::2thumb then more hides would be more ideal. I have currently 4 hides, 1 for am moist hide, a nice bark hide for my Gecko to use in aid of shedding, 2 additional hide (1 warm end, 1 cool end).
> 
> The heat mats again will depend on the size of the tank and can be replaced if needed.
> I'd propably add to Ophexis that along with a thermostate a thermometer would be an idea, the thermostate will allow you to adjust the temps, but the thermometer will tell an accurate temp, which should be around 88'F.


Well yes, a thermometer is a given :lol2: As for temperature I'd lean more towards 90*F, or 30-32*C.
Personally with regards to hides, it's not clear cut. My African Fat Tail is over a year old and has done most - if not all - of her growing and she is perfectly healthy and comfortable with 2 hides. Some keepers would use more but it's what works for me and some others.
I would say an absolute minimum of 2 hides, any additional ones are personal preference. : victory:

Here is how I utilise my 2 hides. The Flora tub doubles as both a humid and warm hide; the cave is her cool hide:









And some shameless showing off of Panya, my baby :flrt:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

Shes cute :2thumb:

You are right about the hides, its totally the owners subjective view on what goes in the tank, I've only added 4 as Ozzy likes to climb, or attempt to climb :whistling2:.

Tempts again go with what people are comfortable with, a temp of 88'F is an easy number, but leos come from the hot terrain of the asian deserts so over slightly shouldn't hurt.


----------



## chrisw (Apr 13, 2009)

gorgeous gecko


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

OOh very nice Ophexis!
Another question - calcium alone or calcium plus D3? I have no idea what the difference is!


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

Use both on different turns, people will often say to use 2 D3 for 5 Calcium.
The D3 should have calcium in it already. Just be careful with the vits as I've heard of geckos who have overdosed.


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, thanks not sure if I'm being thick here but...
I've just bought some nutrobal.
Do I also need just calcium or do I need calcium plus D3?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

You need pure calcium as well as Nutrobal : victory:


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Wahey! I got there in the end!


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

New one - I'm going to buy a heat mat and someone recommended a habistat mat stat.
Theres loads of different sorts though and I'm not sure what goes with what mat! 
Im going to get an exo terra rain forest heat wave small mat.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

lolcatliz said:


> New one - I'm going to buy a heat mat and someone recommended a habistat mat stat.
> Theres loads of different sorts though and I'm not sure what goes with what mat!
> Im going to get an exo terra rain forest heat wave small mat.


A mat stat will work with any heat mat 
I have a Microclimate B1 mat stat with an Exo Terra Desert Heat Wave Small Mat : victory:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Lucky Reptile - Products

i use lucky reptile heat mats have found these work best for me i think the exo terra ones are designed to be used with glass terainiums in mind.


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

It was less to do with the brand and more to do with the many different types. I'm looking at black/red/white ones, not sure of the brand but I think I've worked out that the difference is to do with the wattage. I guess the best thing to do would be to wait until the heat mat comes and check the wattage on that!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

yellrat said:


> Lucky Reptile - Products
> 
> i use lucky reptile heat mats have found these work best for me i think the exo terra ones are designed to be used with glass terainiums in mind.


I agree with this. I have also found that the exo terra ones often have a lot of "hot-spots". I use ultratherm or pro-rep and have found them more reliable that the exo-terras.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

lolcatliz said:


> It was less to do with the brand and more to do with the many different types. I'm looking at black/red/white ones, not sure of the brand but I think I've worked out that the difference is to do with the wattage. I guess the best thing to do would be to wait until the heat mat comes and check the wattage on that!


Yes, best to check the wattage and make sure the thermostat can take it - a lot of them have a minimum and maximum load they can take.
I'm not sure of the load my Microclimate can take, but the mat I have is 15W and it runs fine 
On the other hand I have a 40W basking bulb for my crested gecko and had to make sure I got a dimmer stat that could go that low!


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

as the wattage increases so does the size best to work out size you will need rather than what wattage would say nearly all thermostats would be able to cope with any size of heat mat available





lolcatliz said:


> It was less to do with the brand and more to do with the many different types. I'm looking at black/red/white ones, not sure of the brand but I think I've worked out that the difference is to do with the wattage. I guess the best thing to do would be to wait until the heat mat comes and check the wattage on that!


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Soemone has mentioned something to do with a fecal test somewhere. If I purchase a leo do I then have to take it for a fecal test and is this for crypto?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

lolcatliz said:


> Soemone has mentioned something to do with a fecal test somewhere. If I purchase a leo do I then have to take it for a fecal test and is this for crypto?


If you want to get it faecal tested then that's your decision right at the start of purchase, to make sure the leo is healthy.
Normally people feacal test whilst they are quarantining new animals (to make sure they are healthy enough to be let into an existing collection) or if their animal is showing signs of not being well (losing weight inexplicably, looking ill, not eating,etc.)
You can get it done here privately:
Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals
But be careful that your vet would be willing to treat the animal if it required medical attention if results come back positive - some vets will refuse to treat the animal if results have come from a source they are not familiar with or won't trust outside their own labs.
The test itself can test for everything including crypto - there is a price list on the above website for a less in-depth test to the full screen.


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi again, new question.
I seem to have bought a rainforest heat mat. Didn't realise that there were different types. Will this be ok for my gecko or should it be a desert make?
Also do you turn all the heating off at night? My flat is VERY cold


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

lolcatliz said:


> Hi again, new question.
> I seem to have bought a rainforest heat mat. Didn't realise that there were different types. Will this be ok for my gecko or should it be a desert make?
> Also do you turn all the heating off at night? My flat is VERY cold


I can't imagine it would make much difference providing you can get it up to temperature.
And if the flat is cold then there is no harm in leaving the mat on both day and night - in fact a large majority of keepers do this.


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I have just been to a pet shop I have seen recommended on here to have a look at some geckos and ask some more questions and I have to say I have never been so disappointed. The guy totally put me off and as a result the money I was going to spend there is now going elsewhere!


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Am seriously peed off with this place and am now looking for another rep shop to go to. I'm in Liverpool and am prepared to travel if necessary, can anyone recommend anywhere?


----------



## lolcatliz (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey again need abit more advice please. I have set up my tank with the heat mat etc but it isn't getting up to temp. Should I try a different mat? A bigger one?
Also as my tank is quite tall I am going to put a heat lamp on the top just to bring the ambient temp up. Will I have to use a thermostat with this or can I just leave it switched on all the time?


----------

